
Inclusion over diversity - patrickwiseman
https://medium.com/@thephw/inclusion-over-diversity-2aadb6e0bf29#.86mfkye7h
======
patrickwiseman
Special thanks to @the_thagomizer for publishing her excellent article
“Diversity is not a check box”. Prompted me to finally finish this article.

[http://www.thagomizer.com/blog/2016/08/12/diversity-is-
not-a...](http://www.thagomizer.com/blog/2016/08/12/diversity-is-not-a-
checkbox.html)

